# Getting Healthy



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

A little over a year ago I was introduced to MMJ, to see if it would help with seizures. It did, well enough to start exercising again (walking). About this same time, my Doctor told me I was pre-diabetic, BMI was just over 40, 315 pounds. BP 140/90 and HR in the mid 80s. Add in that some of the medicines the doctors had prescribed for seizures had side effects.....and I sure as hell wasn't going to take any more fricken pills.

Enter fruit smoothies and learning to shop the store perimeter. By Christmas (~5 months) I was down to 300 ponds and walking 2 hrs/day for 4 or 5 days / week..

By mid June I had lost another 20 pounds. Enter the LBS. My wife and family wonder if I went nuts. Didn't want to spend too much in the event the seizures would flare up and prevent riding. 

Today my BMI is under 33 and the scale says 257. Resting HR 66. BP 120/80. Riding the bike 2-3 hours/day and 4-5 days a week. all that air and Sunshine is good. 

Oh, and my family was right, I HAVE gone crazy. Waahoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

I endorse such craziness...keep going.

Eric


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Cheers on your progress so far! 

Here's to hitting 200 as a nice reasonable target to shoot for.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks. 200? Sounds like a dream, I'll put Eric's tag line on the fridge and make the attempt.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

The frustrating part is what happens to me. 
I start to gain muscle weight before loosing fat. I'm actually 8lb heavier than when I started exercising again 2 months ago. 
It's muscle, but still.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

Exercise alone, without changing your diet, will make you gain weight. It builds appetite and you will overcompensate by eating more.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Grok said:


> Exercise alone, without changing your diet, will make you gain weight. It builds appetite and you will overcompensate by eating more.


I know that... 
I'm actually heavier, while tightening my belt one notch more...


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey, if given the choice between muscle or fat .... well that's a no brainer. But keep going anyway because its fun and definitely better for you. You can pat yourself on the back for getting mobile, and hey, muscle = strength. Mobility = flexibility in the body. 

Now that you are seeing the benefits, look wider, and yes, the food is a pain and probably the main battlefield, but, simply keep going forward.

Eric


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Just an update to celebrate. Between MMJ, exercise, a better diet and another 20 pounds weight loss the pain level doesn't call for a Codeine RX. Must have been on those for 15 years.


----------



## GraniteBob (Nov 2, 2015)

Awesome success story! I like a combination of the gym and lots of riding, but the gym is really just to be a better rider! As others have stated, the fuel you put in your engine makes a huge difference. Congrats on awesome results and keep it up!


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks GraniteBob,

When I mention "should have done these sooner" my wife just replies "Yeah, been telling you that for 20 years..." :nono:

Old German Proverb "Too soon old, too late smart"


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Way to go!Your training program is boss


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Good for you! I too have benefitted from MMJ. I was a skeptic, but am now a believer. Do you seek out strains high in CBD? What works for you?


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Unfortunately I can only provide anecdotal evidence.

I did start with high CBD strains. They helped, some, but something was missing. I kept a spreadsheet listing strains, dose and results....

What works for me are primarily Kush strains, high in THCV, that activate CB1 receptors. And also found that the same characteristics needed for seizures helped to suppress the appetite. I prefer to use tinctures added to drinking water, and have a discreet vape for break through. The end result is that I don't feel "high", or lethargic. There are triggers (high winds, for example) and so adjust dosage higher on bad days. 

It sounds so bizarre. As a kid I used pot to numb my brain. Now? it's the LAST thing I want. Proper diet combined with acting like a kid on the bicycle was a total lifestyle change.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have an intestinal issue which is helped tremendously by MMJ. I've found traditional Thai strains to be the best. Theoretically, high CBD strains should work the best as they are supposed to be best for inflammation. 

I subscribe to the notion of the "entuorage effect" of all of the compounds working best. At least for what I deal with. I don't like smoking though, so if I can get the proper strain, I like to make butter.

Cheers! Chuck


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

If that's crazy, we should all be so crazy. Well done.


----------

